# 67 GTO front disc upgrade spindles or no?



## NBurford (Sep 18, 2019)

While looking at the kits available most include spindles (keeping stock ride height) but some don’t. I s there an advantage/disadvantage to changing the spindles ?
Thanks much


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

some kits reuse the drum spindle

some kits are more original and use the disc brake spindle

the upper bolt boss changes depth and size between the drum n disc spindle from the factory


----------



## NBurford (Sep 18, 2019)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> some kits reuse the drum spindle
> 
> some kits are more original and use the disc brake spindle
> 
> the upper bolt boss changes depth and size between the drum n disc spindle from the factory





BLK69JUDGE said:


> some kits reuse the drum spindle
> 
> some kits are more original and use the disc brake spindle
> 
> the upper bolt boss changes depth and size between the drum n disc spindle from the factory


Ok, so is changing the spindles the better way? Do the kits with and without spindle changes use the same calipers and pads?
Thanks much


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I am by no means a suspension guy ,..... I stay stock/original ....


----------



## Joel J (Feb 10, 2021)

how did your brake conversion go? I too, have a 67 and m looking to convert my non-power drum to power disc....


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I bought a 4 wheel disc kit and spindle swap was fairly easy. Was all drum no power.


----------



## Joel J (Feb 10, 2021)

RMTZ67 said:


> I bought a 4 wheel disc kit and spindle swap was fairly easy. Was all drum no power.


Cool, thanks.... I plan on keeping the stock 14" wheels and was concerned with clearance...


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Joel J said:


> Cool, thanks.... I plan on keeping the stock 14" wheels and was concerned with clearance...


Not sure if 14" and disc go together. Maybe someone can give you specifics on that.


----------

